# eye strain with DR?



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

I dunno if i have DR or an eye/brain problem of some kind, does anybody else feel goggle eyed? like its a strain on the eyes to see the world with DR, I find watching TV a strain on my eyes because it looks so odd, I am not sure if I am going cross eyed or something.

anybody else have this? I feel OK in myself, I been out running this morning and am looking forward to going to the gym this afternoon, but my eyes are uncomfortable in there sockets almost! I just cant seem to see properly, I can see clearly, and well enough to catch things and play football as well as ever, but I cant quite put my finger on what looks so wrong, and why my eyes feel like they are straining to see things normally, I mean sure there must be a some tiredness in there also, but surely something is a miss.

Please Advise me?


----------



## BMF54123 (Aug 10, 2004)

My eyes drive me absolutely BONKERS. Aside from one being blurrier than the other (different pupil size, too!), they always feel really, REALLY strained. Like I've been staring at a computer screen for a week straight. I can see things fine, but the image processed in my mind seems really blurry or grainy...it's kinda hard to explain. Makes reading nearly impossible sometimes. Also, when I'm driving to work in the afternoon, my eyes feel like they're swollen half-shut.

All in all, a very irritating set of symptoms... :x


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

indeed mate, have you had your eyes checked? and been to the doctor? sounds very similar to what I see like.


----------



## BMF54123 (Aug 10, 2004)

I haven't been to the optometrist since last year, before the noticeable blurriness started, but I have been to the doctor many times. He doesn't seem too concerned about any of it.

And yet, every day, I feel just a little bit worse...


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Get some over-the-counter eye drops.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

eye drops? for what? a psychological/neurological problem?

Lets be careful what we advise here, inspection by a professional in my opinion, for any eye pain or vision abnormalities.


----------



## blackwinded (Jul 31, 2005)

i have so many problems with my eyes. Started about 2 years ago. I never concidered that it might be due to the DR i experience. I had heard that people with schizophrenia often have "eye tracking" problems, so i always thought it must be part of my having schizophrenia, but maybe it's the DR.

i have trouble focusing my eyes on moving objects. I also constantly feel like i'm going cross-eyed. Sometimes, my eyes get "stuck" , just staring off into space and it's hard for me to get myself to blink or move them. Sometimes i have to scream at myself to move my eyes, and it's really hard.

i went to my eye doctor a couple months ago and she checked my eyes and all that. I told her about the problems i have with my eyes, but she said everything looked fine.

-becka


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

If you are stressed, your eyes may not be producing the normal lubricant. On another thread we were discussing that. Of course, see your doctor, but the person to whom I initially suggested eye drops said his doctor didn't think there was a problem.

There can be a thin film over the eye that clouds things up. Over-the-counter eye drops might help if you are stressed and your eyes are dry.


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

I notice problems with my eyes with dp, like they never focus quite right, but I also have problems with my hearing. I have to ask people to repeat things all the time. Not just because I don't process what they said (although that's a problem too) but because I can't effing hear


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow this forum is actually cool.. Ive always asociated my eye problems with the computer (even though i hardley spend any time on it anymore).

But I totally agree with the eye thing... try this.

Goto a library with good light, stand back and stare at a BIG shelve of books. What do you see? Find it hard to focus, does the image seem odd, grainy like you cannot focus properly?

I find that images with alot of color, or alot to "take in" are the images which make me realise i still feel super wierd.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Sometimes I feel like things seem a weird tint, almost a sepia type tint to them.. fairly mild, but it sure is weird.

Just a few minutes ago I could feel myself coming into Dp/Dr. My eyes got all "shaky" feeling, googly, and I became anxious as ever. Here I am stuck in it.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

My vision is almost constantly blurred throughout the day -- however, I'm in no position to confirm whether the symptom is the result of my Klonopin usage or anxiety itself.

1A


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Da said:


> Just a few minutes ago I could feel myself coming into Dp/Dr.


u c this is what bothers me, I dont feel any different ever since it first happened, I got really stressed about something, and I just felt my head go funny like a RUSH of anxiety or something, and that was that, I have been like this ever since, 24/7, just not quite seeing the same as I have done for my previous 30 years of life, something changed and seems set in, I am not stupid I know how I have seen/felt for 30 years, I have always been very tuned into my perception and consciousness, I think I have somehow sustained some sort of brain damage, I am just not the same since that 1 moment.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Have you had a complete neurological workup?

Are you in therapy?

Do you have someone local that you can talk to face to face?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

No I have a neurology appointment in 4 weeks, FOUR WEEKS!

No I am not in therapy because I am not 100% its psychological.

I talk to people face to face everyday, but nobody understands, everybody just is sure its stress.


----------

